# my pc to my tv with no vga port



## donthaveaclue (Dec 28, 2008)

i really dont know to much about it but i was trying to hook my dell insipron 910 mini to my 32 in magnovox tv. the only problem is that my tv has no vga port just s-video and hdmi and a usb port . but my pc has a vga port ,and a usb port but no s- video how can i do this?


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

You need a scan converter such as this to convert your VGA output to S-Video. 

http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Results.aspx/search-AC340A^^^/p-0


----------

